
EU nations can force Facebook to remove content worldwide, court rules - close04
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/10/eu-nations-can-force-facebook-to-remove-content-worldwide-court-rules/
======
close04
Not sure how this reconciles with the decision to limit "right to be
forgotten" to just the EU when it came to Google searches.

